# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Weekend Offer : PrintrBoard REVD with Free Install Kit

## makemendel

PrintrBoard REVD with Free Install Kit Now available at $89
Install Kit consits of 
• 3 Pieces of 3 Pin Molex with Mechanical switch Pre Soldered.
• 2 Pieces of 2 Pin High Temperature Molex (for Thermistor).
• 1 Piece of 2 Pin Molex (for Fan).
• 2 Pieces of 4 Pin High Temperature Molex (for Heaters).
• 1 Piece of Micro USB cable.
• Resistor
• Thermistor
• 4 Pin ATX Connector
Offer Valid only for 2 Days...i.e 26/7/14-27/7/14
To know more about it.check out....http://makemendel.com/mechanical-parts/printrboard

----------


## makemendel

Offer is extended for EID..
Don't waste time get your smart electronics for 3D printer.
Buy from :
Makemendel http://makemendel.com/mechanical-parts/printrboard
EmakerShop :http://www.emakershop.com/browse/listing?l=742
NewEgg : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...81&ignorebbr=1
Alibaba : http://us.productposting.alibaba.com...m?id=175344196
Indiamart : http://my.indiamart.com/cgi/my-manage-products.mp

With this smart electronics you can use LCD as well, so no more Computer dependency for Printing.
Thanks !! :Big Grin:

----------

